

Ask HN: Solve this A/B Test? - betashop

A/B testing<p>Group A (New Design)
Users have invited (email) atleast 1 person: 381
Users have invited (email) atleast 3 person: 302
Users have invited (email) atleast 10 person: 39
Total email sent (users have invited): 3753
Subscribers who were influenced by Group A users: 1417<p>Group B (Old Design)
Users have invited (email) atleast 1 person: 725
Users have invited (email) atleast 3 person: 515
Users have invited (email) atleast 10 person: 33
Total email sent (users have invited): 2592
Subscribers who were influenced by Group B users: 1369
======
adziki
Pi

~~~
tgrass
Pi would work if Group B were normal. Correcting for distribution effects, I'd
use (1-Pi^2)/Pi.

